# [H – Thrall] "blink" sucht! [5/13 HC]



## Zaldi (6. Dezember 2012)

Ein herzliches Hallo an alle Raidwilligen!

Wir, das ist die Anfang des ICC-Contents gegründete Gilde *blink*, suchen noch zuverlässige und fähige Spieler für den aktuellen und kommenden Raidcontent von Mists of Pandaria. Wir sind nicht gerade das, was man als eine Hardcore-Gilde bezeichnen würde, doch unser Ziel ist ein stetes Vorankommen sowohl im normalen als auch heroischen Content. 

*Um in Zukunft regelmäßig an drei Raidtagen jeweils etwa vier Stunden raiden zu können, suchen wir noch folgende Klassen:*


Einen Range-DD egal welcher Klasse (bevorzugt allerdings Hexenmeister)
Einen Tank egal welcher Klasse
*
Was wir dabei von dir erwarten:*


Perfektes Beherrschen deiner Klasse in möglichst allen Skillungen
Die Fähigkeit, einen Guide zu verinnerlichen und die Taktiken schnellstmöglich umzusetzen
Die Fähigkeit, sich selbst Fehler einzugestehen und diese auszumerzen
Geistige Reife und Geduld, um auch stundenlanges Wipen ohne Gejammer zu überstehen
*
Was wir dir bieten:*


Die Zugehörigkeit zu einer kleinen, eingespielten Gruppe mit viel Humor
Die Möglichkeit, neuen Content möglichst schnell zu sehen und zu erledigen
Damit einhergehend die Chance, deinen Charakter stetig zu verbessern
*
Momentan haben wir folgende Raidzeiten:*


Mittwochs von 19:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr
Donnerstags von 19:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr
Sonntags von 18:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr
Die Raidtage und -zeiten können je nach Terminlage verschiedener Member variieren.
*
Unser aktueller Raidstatus:*


Throne of Thunder &#8211; NHC: 12/12 &#8211; HC 5/13
Wenn ihr Euch bewerben wollt, dann meldet euch einfach Ingame bei *Xen#1618* um ein TS-Gespräch und eventuell einen Proberaid zu vereinbaren.

MfG,
*blink*


----------



## Zaldi (14. Dezember 2012)

/push


----------



## Zaldi (13. Januar 2013)

/push


----------



## Zaldi (25. April 2013)

/push


----------



## Zaldi (10. Juni 2013)

/push


----------

